# looking for taller final drive ratio



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

Where can I get a differet final drive ratio for my 1993 Sentra SER?
I want to improve for race purpose my stock (4.10) ratio.
Our is trans. RS5F32A. Lookin for 4.40 or taller ratio.
Diego.


----------



## nz_aj (Nov 19, 2003)

The RS5F32A came out with different ratios in various applications, 4.1 being quite common. I'd say ~3.8-3.9 ratio is the next most common.
There is a 4.4 ratio but they're rare. Used for the most powerful SR16 VVL motor & some Preseas, there may be others that I haven't seen.


----------



## nz_aj (Nov 19, 2003)

BTW, 4.4 is not a taller ratio than 4.1.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

That comment was un needed. Hes listing them by order of rareness and 4.4 is the rarest (short though).


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

actually, that was a needed comment. 4.4 is not taller it is lower. a lot of people dont understand how gearing works, just as i dont think the author of this thread does not. why in particular does he want to go lower for racing? 4.10 is a pretty good gear ratio for straight line running. if hes looking for top-end however, a 4.4 would only hurt him. you go too low with the gearing your top end suffers and vice versa.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Yeah, I would only go for a 4.4 if my redline got raised by about 1000rpm


----------

